# Experience the magic of great Opera LIVE - La sonnambula



## canepa (Sep 16, 2013)

17 September, 2013 - 8.30 pm CET (6.30 pm GMT)
Experience the magic of great Opera
*La sonnambula*
by Vincenzo Bellini
Live from Teatro Petruzzelli, Bari, ITALY
http://www.telecomitalia.com/tit/en/operainweb.html


----------

